# What Finnegan did on a sunny Sunday...



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

Last Sunday Finnegan won two Reserve Best in shows and scored 99/100 in an excellent level rally trial to earn his third Total Dog Award

have I mentioned how proud I am of this dog lately?????


:adore::adore::adore:


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Finnegan, Finnegan, Finnegan, Finnegan, Finnegan......did I say _Finnegan you are something else_! You need to come and mentor Sunny!

Congratulations.


----------



## PonkiPoodles (Feb 25, 2009)

Wow... congrats! That is a wonderful!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

The word _*CONGRATULATIONS*_ gets so much use in connection to Finnegan, but it never gets old!!:adore: Woohoo!!:cheers2:There's just no stopping win-again-Finnegan and his ace owner/trainer!!  We'll celebrate in style when you arrive here on Friday. Chagall and I can't wait to see you and big *red*!:whoo:


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

We are soooooo looking forward to our visit as well!! Finnegan is counting down the "sleeps" only two to go and we'll be on our way!!!


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Can you say over achiever? The other owners must get so depressed when they see you coming! Congratulations, winning never gets old and Chagall's Mom is right, you makes an unstoppable team.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

What a testament to Owner/Dog bonds! Fantastic......again!!!!! Congratulations once more!


----------



## Qarza (Feb 23, 2013)

The luck of the Irish has nothing to do with the beauty and handsomeness of Finnegan. Well done.


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

CT Girl said:


> Can you say over achiever? The other owners must get so depressed when they see you coming! Congratulations, winning never gets old and Chagall's Mom is right, you makes an unstoppable team.


LOL!!! Actually, we travel with his breeder to shows and competitions often, so there is usually a gaggle of red and brown spoos and we have heard on more than one occasion, "Oh no, here come those Bijou poodles again. Guess we won't count on taking a placement..." LOL!!

Here are a couple of pictures from when the Bijou Crew swept the placements in Rally. Not only did we take 1st through 4th for ribbons, we also took 5th place as well!! Wheee!!!!!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Love hearing about a breeder who is so supportive and involved with her poodle owners! It really speaks volumes.:thumb: What great fun to travel with such a winning crew.:car2: :dog::dog:You Bijou owners keep showing the world what poodles can do.:nod: Not everyone can be a winner, but ain't it a kick when you're among the ones who are?!


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

What a nice testament to the breeder that their dogs place so well and what a handsome crew to be in. Have a blast with Chagall and his mom. I wish I could see you and Finnegan in action. I think I would take notes and video and drool of course!


----------

